# Thirsty Fly



## uk_mark (Dec 5, 2018)

Managed to catch this Greenbottle fly trying to quench its thirst.
 Canon 7d mkII - Siggy 70mm macro.




A thirsty Greenbottle fly by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 5, 2018)

Excellent Macro! You are an inspiration good sir!


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 5, 2018)

WOW!!! Fantastic macro Mark.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 5, 2018)

SUPER nice!


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2018)

Very good macro......


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 6, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Excellent Macro! You are an inspiration good sir!





Fujidave said:


> WOW!!! Fantastic macro Mark.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> SUPER nice!





Jeff15 said:


> Very good macro......



Thanks guys.


----------



## beni_hung (Dec 16, 2018)

Love the colors!


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 16, 2018)

beni_hung said:


> Love the colors!



Thanks.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 16, 2018)

uk_mark said:


> Managed to catch this Greenbottle fly trying to quench its thirst.
> Canon 7d mkII - Siggy 70mm macro.
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 17, 2018)

otherprof said:


> Great shot!



Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2018)

Is this stacked?


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 17, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Is this stacked?



No it is a single shot taken @ F20 with a dedicated macro flash.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2018)

uk_mark said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Is this stacked?
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## uk_mark (Dec 17, 2018)

tirediron said:


> uk_mark said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## sponner (Jan 1, 2019)

Good work!


----------



## uk_mark (Jan 3, 2019)

sponner said:


> Good work!



Thanks.


----------



## fotografdenunta (Feb 3, 2019)

Sharp. Colorfull. In the subject. Nice fly  So thirsty...


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2019)

I knew Goldblum had really escaped! Good for him!
(Ha! Real nice pic there, Bub!)


----------



## AlanKlein (Feb 26, 2019)

Terrific.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 16, 2019)

Very nice pic! He looks familiar ….. is that ….. Jeff Goldblum?


----------

